# my version of the PANDA EYE.



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

*makeup used*
(AND PLEASE EXCUSE MY BAGS, I WAS ON SPECKTRA TIL 4AM LAST NIGHT =P)

*face*
nc37 mineral foundation MAC
medium plus baked power MAC

*eyes*
(BROWS)- corduroy, strut, clear wax gel
fascinating white eye pencil MAC
Restrospecks MAC shadow
BLACKTRAX MAC fluidline
Black tied MAC shadow
Mylar MAC shadow
Rapid Black MAC liner from the chill collection (this is an essential product for this tutorial!) 
Frozen White MAC Pigment
Black Ebony lancome pencil 
MAC glitter in silver

*lips*
MAC spice lip liner
velvet teddy matte MAC lipstick






1.Filled in my brows (a little warmer than usual since im doing a dark dramatic look I dont want them to get lost! Fascinating on brow bone, blending the product downwards with a flat brush.​ 




2. Pat dazlelight shadow on brow bone stroking downwards with a flat brush.​ 




3. Take a flat brush and use blacktrax fluidline as a base on the lid, not going pass the brow bone. Make sure you spread on evenly (no skipping)​ 








4.Take a blending brush, and blend the top of the blacktrax of the lid into the browbone so that there are no sharp/harsh lines. Then pat on Black tied onto the lid. Take your blending brush and blend that back and forth (windsheild wiper motions) near the crease.​ 




5.Using a flat brush, pat on frozen white pigment about a fourth into the inner part of your eyes and into the tear duct.​ 




6. Take the chill rapid black liquid liner and draw a curved lined from the middle of your crease going do to a point a little past the tear duct. (IN RED) THIS LINER is perfect for this because it dries fast, and the tip is so sharp. It also doesnt distribute too much product, expecially when your looking for a crip and clean look.​ 








7. Take a flat concealer type brush, and fill in below the line you have drawn with blacktracks. (UNDER WHAT I HAVE IN RED)​ 








8. Add fascinating on the inner (starting from tear duct to about midway) of the bottom lashline. Then pat frozen white pigment on top of that. Clean away any fall outs using a flat concealer brush (so that the white line looks straight)​ 




9. Fill in the other half of the bottom lash line with black ebony lancome kohl pencil (into the bottom outter waterline as well)​ 




10. Connect the end of the line you drew from the tear duct with the outter black bottom liner...as seen in picture. sorry if i suck at explaining! hope the pictures help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 




11. Take pointed crease brush and dip into black tied. Apply ontop of outter bottom black liner and connect to the shadow on top. This will give it a more rounder look (like that of a panda) and it will make the bottom liner a little more smokey.​ 





13. Take a little mylar shadow and blend between the retrospecks and black tied (crease area) in back and forth windshield motions) so that they meet together softly. Add liquid liner on the top lid.​ 




14. With a brush like the MAC 231 small shader brush add silver glitter to the inner tear duct of your eyes.​ 




15. Add false lashes of your choice. I would have used something a little more thicker, but I didn't want to open a new box of lashes lol. I wasn't going anywhere and I dont want to waste! but i def would reccomend thicker false lashes for this look.​ 












16. I used Enough Said (in the red she said collection) blush with madam edna spectacle as a highlighter. I also used spiced pencil w/Velvet teddy matte. ENJOY =)​


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Love it


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ Agreed. I've been wanting Velvet Teddy and now I MUST have it, geez thanks a lot-j/k


----------



## ty_inspires (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 30, 2009)

thats a very interesting look and its great on u! i have no idea where i'd wear that.. heh.. i only go to school xD


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 30, 2009)

Not 2 get to lesbo here but can I Marry U LMAO u did a hot job


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACFreak* 

 
_Not 2 get to lesbo here but can I Marry U LMAO u did a hot job_

 
meet you in the alter with your white dress! haha jk. thank you! =)


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_thats a very interesting look and its great on u! i have no idea where i'd wear that.. heh.. i only go to school xD_

 
i know im a crazy one. i didnt go out or anything lol..i vision this kind of look to be in those crazy magazine adds!!! thats why i love specktra so much, people dont think im TOOOO crazy for doing stuff like this =P


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! I love this!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

So creative! I also love the animal alot too, it's like my favorite animal lol.


----------



## user19 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that's beautiful!  The blacl/white contrast works really well.


----------

